# I made it to the final room I guess



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

What a whirlwind this has been but Im down to about two weeks until its final. I already view it as final, we just lack the judges signature and the complimentary "good luck in the future" line they sometimes throw out at you. Im in the last section of TAM to be in unless they create a new "addicted to TAM" area. I feel like I should get some type of diploma or allowed to use credentials after my name (Hunter411, FOBSTBXW, TAM12'). The way things have been going for me the last couple of weeks, I know things will be just fine. Looking forward to posting with yall. I feel like the new kid in class that just moved in from some strange far away place like Iowa. No offense to Iowa, it was a 1 in 50 pick.


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Well welcome to the room. I think you will find out that there are a few different types in here from all walks of life.

It seems like some jumped into the room and said "Here I am!" some walked into the room kind of shuffling looking down at the floor with the shoulders hunched over and then you have the ones that were throw into the room unwillingly but are learning to get up off the floor. I'm sure there are more types not to leave anyone out.

The room has helped me a lot due to the good people here.

Take care,

Shoeguy


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to The Final Room. It's fun here.


----------

